# Seeded Hamburger Buns



## biaviian (Jun 15, 2010)

Below is an amazing recipe from King Aurthur Flour. I use their Everything Bagel Topping in the dough and on the top.  It goes great with a nice pulled pork.  4 days later people are still raving over the buns and it was only my first time making them.  The total time was about 2 hours.  It is a quick rise.







[h3] [/h3][h3]Buns[/h3]
6 ounces lukewarm water
1 large egg
1 ounce butter or oil (2 TBS)
7/8 ounce sugar (2 TBS)

2 tablespoons sesame seeds or Everything Bread and Bagel Topping
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon onion powder, optional
11 ½ ounces King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
[h3]Topping[/h3]
2 tablespoons Everything Bread and Bagel Topping
1 large egg white, or Quick Shine spray
[h3] [/h3][h3]Directions[/h3]
1) To make the dough: Combine all of the dough ingredients, and mix and knead them, by hand, mixer, or bread machine, to make a soft dough.

2) Place the dough in a lightly greased bowl, cover, and let it rise in a warm place for an hour, until it's almost doubled in size.

3) Turn the dough out onto a lightly greased surface, flatten it slightly, and divide it into 6 pieces, each weighing about 3 1/2 to 4 ounces.

4) Roll each piece into a ball.

5) Place balls into the greased cups of a hamburger bun pan, flattening gently.

6) Cover and let rise until the buns have doubled in size. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 375°F.

7) Bake the buns for 10 minutes. Remove them from the oven, brush with lightly beaten egg white (or spray with Quick Shine) and sprinkle with seed topping; do this quickly, or the seeds won't stick!

8) Return the buns to the oven and bake for 5 to 8 minutes, until they're golden brown. Remove from the oven, and cool on a rack.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG I make these! I am a King Arthur Flour junkie! I just got a huge order in recently, I have all their flours (atleast 19 of them, plus just about anything else sweet or savory (except for mixes, I try not to use them). I use their recipes alot too. I especially love the Rustic Sourdough bread recipe, I know that one by heart. I am glad to see another KAF foodie! Have you tried the Vermont Cheese Powder? I've used on bread and it's awesome! It also makes a great quick mac and cheese.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 16, 2010)

I use the extra tangy recipe.  I like more of a sour taste in my sourdough.  I haven't tried sour salt yet but I want to try that with the rustic recipe.  I recently "perfected" it after about a year of trying every week.  I just couldn't get the moisture content correct so I didn't get a good oven spring.  The rustic recipe is a much easier one to work with.  I spend too much with that company but they have amazing products, customer service, and recipes. 

I have not used that cheese powder.  I'll have to give it a shot.  I used to be a baker for a local restaurant.  That was a long time ago but I still have the love for it.  You have to love it if you work from 3 or 4am-noon (this was during high school in the summer).


----------



## erain (Jun 16, 2010)

thks for the recipie... never heard a that bagel topping stuff though will have to look next time. by the way, looks like lotsa nice oix of strawbwerry shortcake in your step by step.......


----------



## biaviian (Jun 16, 2010)

It does.  That's odd.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank for the recipe.


----------

